# What else do I need?



## BlueGumyBear (Jan 8, 2009)

So..... When I do purchase my gun, what else am I going to need? 

I know I'm going to need those paper targets when I go to the range to shoot to become familiar with the gun, and a cleaning kit thingy. 

Eventually I'm going to want to carry it, but that's not going to be for awhile. I'm not carrying a gun until I'm very comfortable and familiar with it. So I'm not going to need a holster for awhile. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

This may sound rather obvious, but a good cleaning kit, like this one from Otis:
http://www.otisgun.com/cgistore/store.cgi?page=/new/fcatalog.html&setup=1&cart_id=
I love my Otis kit.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

what kind of weapon did you have in mind, since its in the S&W section I like it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

BlueGumyBear said:


> I know I'm going to need those paper targets when I go to the range to shoot to become familiar with the gun...Thanks!!


One of the ranges I go to is part of the Missouri Department of Conservation and they provide the targets and I believe this is a pretty common practice with most facilities (where you have to pay).

Happy Shooting!
Scott


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

A safe, cleaning supplies, gun oil, eye protection, ear protection, self defense ammo, practice ammo, extra mags if it's a semi auto, and maybe a range bag.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Last but not least a good eye and a steady hand


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

What about a safe? I feel that that is important. 
Also what is a range bag and what goes in said bag?


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

rockon said:


> What about a safe? I feel that that is important.
> Also what is a range bag and what goes in said bag?


A safe is a necessity. Keeps your firearms safe and only in the right hands. I have two, a small one on my nightstand just for my HD handgun, and a 14 gun Sentry in my closet that is bolted to the floor and two wall studs for everything else.

A range bag holds all the equipment you need at the range. Mine holds my two hanguns, ammo, extra clips and speedloaders, cleaning supplies, hearing and eye protection, shooting gloves, and even two canteens.
You should carry what YOU feel necessary.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

rockon said:


> Also what is a range bag and what goes in said bag?


I also have a heavy duty staple gun in my bag. In addition to the "pay to play" ranges where they usually provide everything, there are also a few unmanned ranges I go to and they do not provide targets or any means of fastening them to the backstop boards.

And if your eyesight is anything like mine, maybe a pair of binoculars or scope to see where your bullet actually hit on the target!

Happy Shooting!
Scott


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

You can get free targets here.
http://www.targetz.com/


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

NAS T MAG said:


> You can get free targets here.
> http://www.targetz.com/


Great site man thanks. Some could be lots of fun.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

unpecador said:


> A safe, cleaning supplies, gun oil, eye protection, ear protection, self defense ammo, practice ammo, extra mags if it's a semi auto, and maybe a range bag.


Great list!

In the cleaning supplies, think about getting a Bore Snake.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Todd said:


> Great list!


:smt023


----------



## LondonR (Jan 29, 2009)

unpecador said:


> A safe, cleaning supplies, gun oil, eye protection, ear protection, self defense ammo, practice ammo, extra mags if it's a semi auto, and maybe a range bag.


Ditto!

Once you get all that which you obvioously have to pay for, the smiles will be free!


----------

